# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Penggunaan hi silk potato

## 9KOI

Numpang tanya para senior dan suhu yang pernah mencoba hi silk potato...
1. Apakah hi silk potato fungsinya mirip/ sama dengan wheatgerm?
2. Apakah ada cara penggunaan yang optimal (bergantian dgn hi silk 21) klo ada berapa perbandingannya?
3. Apakah benar bisa mengurangi pot belly?

Makasih atas masukannya....  ::

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Thanks sarannya om2.... Akan saya coba : D

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Denis Rukmindar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Denis Rukmindar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

